
Is SPF Simply Too Hard for Application Developers? - TheLugal
http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2016/10/is-spf-simply-too-hard-for-application.html
======
dozzie
No, it's not. It's just that application developers rarely understand how _e-
mail_ works.

